# My Preggy baby



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi my 3 year old Persian is 63 days pregnant today but she's showing no signs whatsoever.shes not even been nesting.if anything her appetite seems to have built up!! She's huge aswell and I'm starting to worry that if she goes any longer the poor baby's won't even fit down the birth canal .she had one little befor at the begining of last year but unfortunately they were born a week early and despite my best efforts none of them made it :-( I'm just so worried that this pregnancy is going to go wrong


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry yet, it can take longer than 63 days and still be fine. My moggie didn't have a change in appetite until she actually went into labour. Can you contact her breeder for advice? Also if you have any concerns at all, get her checked by the vet, but if she seems calm enough then let her rest  When did she go to get bred? You might have a slightly larger window cause as I understand it, they aren't there for just one mating? I'm sure someone with experience will be along shortly!


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

I actually own the male,chocolate colour point short hair Persian.hes 2 years old both indoor cat.they mated on the 20th April and other than that one day they was being kept apart as I didn't want her breeding again after the last time.problem is she never calls when she's in heat so I wasn't to worried about keeping them apart as they usually just sleep and play ,so anyways I'm sure it was this one time only they mated so from what I read she should be ready any day now jst thought she would show some signs of labour by now but I supposed I'll just have to be patient


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ah ok, yeah a bit more patience is warranted, I think another 6 days is as long as you should wait however according to WebMD, it says the average pregnancy is about 65 days. Just remember to neuter and spay to prevent any more unwanted litters, especially if your girl seems to have difficulties with pregnancy. Hope for happy, healthy and few kittens for you and do stick around for after they are born, this forum was a godsend for me when my cat had her kittens and taught me that the majority of what the public believe about kittens is wrong, such as how old they should be before they are rehomed. One of my kittens also survived due to advice I got on here when my vet basically said "Kittens die, you just have to accept it"


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

I wished I had of joined on hear with her last set,the vet was also useless to me they just said they would probly just be to small to survive and sent us home,they didn't even have any proper scales to weight them
On they tried using the dog scales.seems on hear there is a lot more clued up people than at the vets!! I'm keeping my toes and fingers crossed that all goes well I've already got family members begging for one once there born so hopefully I can keep the little ones in the family.ive already got my boy booked into to vets for neutering next Friday so at least once he is done I
Won't have to worry once they have been born  I'll keep you updated thankyou


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry forgot to add, her mammory glands started getting big about a week ago and she's also I checked about 4 days ago and can squeeze a little clear milk out


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

No experience with cats, but I have bred dogs.

It's really a question of allowing nature to take it's course. It is an anxious time, but those babies will arrive when they're ready.

So long as she's eating, healthy and behaving normally, just bite your nails and wait!

Good luck with her.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, now isn't it a small world? When I spoke to you on the telephone, I advised you that your short haired chocolate point is NENOT a Persian cat, nor is he an Exotic. His papers say British Short-hair on them, so that's what he is. I advised you at the time that you should remove him from open stud on the advertisement pages which hasn't happened, advising you that any kittens you got from those matings would not be registerable, as Persians and Brits can't breed together to form any recognised breed.

I advised you at the time not to allow any of your females to breed with him, and you said you would have him neutered.

Seems this hasn't happened and it makes me sad. None of your girls were bought for breeding, and your boy's lines are, I'm told, less than great. I know this isn't what you're asking on this post, but again I would strongly advise you to neuter everything after these kittens are born, as you are effectively breeding moggies.

For now, as long as you can feel movement, I'd just wait and give things time to happen. How many days is she along now?


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Carly I think you have the wrong person lol I'll post a pic of my boy to reassure you!

Anyway update ... She's in labour...yay!!


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a pic of my boy lol


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

How is the labour progressing?


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

She's had two so far first one was breach it seems a bit weak, making a slight clicking noise when it breaths the other one is huge and she's just cleaning it up


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Is the first one ok now? Make sure they are plenty warm


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sammydeea said:


> I actually own the male,chocolate colour point short hair Persian.hes 2 years old both indoor cat.they mated on the 20th April and other than that one day they was being kept apart as I didn't want her breeding again after the last time.problem is she never calls when she's in heat so I wasn't to worried about keeping them apart as they usually just sleep and play ,so anyways I'm sure it was this one time only they mated so from what I read she should be ready any day now jst thought she would show some signs of labour by now but I supposed I'll just have to be patient


If you didn't want her breeding why didn't you get her neutered? And him come to that. Remember she can get pregnant again while feeding kittens. If you really don't want more kittens get him neutered ASAP and keep them apart except under close supervision until you can get her neutered as well. Male cats remain fertile for some time after castration, just as male humans do after a vasectomy.

Must say he looks much more like a BSH than a Persian in the photo.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

when you get a chance check the one making "clicking noises" for a cleft palate.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Checked the mouth everything seems fine,she had another but I guess it died a few weeks ago didn't seem to have any bones or fur ect but she's just had another huge healthy one all 3 are doing well


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

And my boy is defanatly exotic I have all his paper work


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP little one  Remember to spay her as soon as possible too, she seems to have some difficulties between the early litter and the one that died in utero. Saves some heartbreak and kittens struggling to live. Keep us updated on how mom and kittens are doing, people may be able to spot something wrong before it gets serious but hopefully everything will be fine and progress as normal


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The clicking kitten if he/she is still doing this could indicate fluid, if you have a syringe or baby bong type thing, sorry cant remember what they are called but they will suck the extra fluid out.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hope mum and babies are ok, keep us posted._


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok she had 6 in total 1 stillborn :-( but there all doing fab and are adorable  the weekest one is latching on great and all feeding well I'll put some pics up Soon


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Just weighed them they only weight around 80grams the runt weighs 60 but there all eating well should I be concerned?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it might be on the low end but if they are eating well then you should see them gain weight quickly. Do they look relatively chunky or a bit on the skinny side? Can you post a pic? On here I was told that the average kitten should be between 90 - 110g and should gain 10 -15g a day


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

[/ATTACH] this is the best I could get


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

this is another one


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

and another


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

They don't look too skinny, is mom small? Also they may be lighter cause there were so many of them. Just weigh them again at the same time tomorrow and keep checking to make sure they are feeding well 

EDIT: do you have any kitten formula and syringes just in case you need to top them up? As I said, I'm not experienced with this stuff but I remember being advised to have stuff on hand when I was worried about my straggler


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Mum is average not to big but not to small lol yeah I've got bottles and formula at the ready if needed lol they all seem pretty strong except the smallest one so I may just give her/him formula as a top up


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Mum is average not to big but not to small lol yeah I've got bottles and formula at the ready if needed lol they all seem pretty strong except the smallest one so I may just give her/him formula as a top up






this is mum


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Seems like you have what you need covered, now we just need to wait for an experienced breeder to pop by and advise as necessary


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

No problem, it was a huge relief having help when I was going through the same stuff, even had a whimsical look back at all my old kitten threads (over 3 years ago now!) and it was fantastic having help even though moggie breeding is very much frowned upon (something I understand wholeheartedly now). At the end of the day, everyone wants to make sure the kittens thrive and see that their best interests are met and some just want to give support in what can be a stressful time  Hoping for the best for kittens and mom x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

As long as mum has plenty of milk and the smallest one is latching on and gaining weight every day I wouldnt top him up as he should get all he needs from mum.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah there all eating and poohing ok so I'll leave off with the formula for now I'll just keep a close eye on them and weigh them again tommorrow thanks for everyone's help


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Weigh them at about the same time each day, use digital kitchen scales that weigh in grams and record the results. I put mine in Excel but a notepad of course is absolutely fine.

Only consider top-ups if he is losing weight. His mothers milk is far better for him, and bottle or syringe feeding has to be done just right to not be a hazard in it's own right.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed they put on weight and do well. mum is lovely, what colour are the kittens, looks like their is a tortie, and a red and a cream ??? is that right, keep us posted xx _


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm going to bow out, and suggest that I was right all along. Mysteriously, the advert putting up a chocolate point short haired Persian at stud from a lady who has a few Persian girls... Has mysteriously disappeared.

I'm sorry, but I don't have the wrong person I don't think, and despite the fact that you've done all the testing etc, I'm not going to support a BYB, however well-intentioned, when i know that the motivation is to breed kittens and not to neuter.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

There is one cream,two black with little ginger eye brows lol and there is two that I'm still unsure they look pure white so would of thought colour point but I'm almost certain my girl isn't a carrier so maybe there just white or a very light cream,my girl is a very proud mummy only left them once to have a drink
And she's back there hasn't stopped purring once lol there all eating time and poohing looking forward to weighing them tomoz to make sure there all doing well


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Carly would you like me to send you a copy of my boys papers ? I've only one boy one girl the boy I got from a breeder In rugby a couple of years back and my girl I got from a place In Hertfordshire so I can assure you I am not the lady you are on about I'll post more pics of my boy to prove this to you


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the dad as a kitten Carly.i do not like being accused of stuff I have never nor would ever advertise my boy as a stud .i own 3 cats In total 1 moggy that is NEUTERED and 1 Persian girl and 1 Persian boy and I can prove this.why not phone the lady in question and get her to send you a pic of her boy and compair them to my pics of my boy then see that you are completely wrong


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_The white ones could be colourpoint, are you sure there isn't colourpoint in her pedigree, how are they doing now, look forward to seeing them grow, I like it when they open their eyes and start wobbling about,_


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

I've just looked at her paper work and I as far back as great grandparents there only cream/white bicolour dilute torties and blues nothing about colour points.what I have noticed is my girl and my boys have the same date of birth with a year Inbetween..and there birthdays was today!! They have managed to have kittens on there own birthdays lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sammydeea said:


> I've just looked at her paper work and I as far back as great grandparents there only cream/white bicolour dilute torties and blues nothing about colour points.what I have noticed is my girl and my boys have the same date of birth with a year Inbetween..and there birthdays was today!! They have managed to have kittens on there own birthdays lol


_wow what are the odds of that happening !!!! as for colours, maybe they are going to be cream or white then, im not to clued up on genetics and colours as yet, I am still learning lol._


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

They look very white to me but I'll just have to wait and see,it's so nice seeing them all do so well after taking her last labour into account but this time is completely different and it's such a relief .my boy is booked In to get the chop but in till then my girl is staying In my room with her kittens not taking any chances.shes such a brilliant mum.cant wait til they start opening there eyes love the little boss eyes they have in the begining


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Are you hoping to keep one,_


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not to sure I've already got my hands full with a very large American bulldog 3 cats and 3 kids lol think it will depend if I fall In love with one which I most probly will! My mum my sister and auntie have already claimed one each so I have two left that I may be swayed to keep lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, but pics won't do any good as I'm blind, so can't compare. Sorry if I've got the wrong end of the stick, but the situations sound remarkably similar. If you wouldn't mind PMing me with the pedigree names of your boy and girl, then I will no doubt be able to trace them anyway as Im a bit of a pedigree hunter.

Are either of these cats on the active register?


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

I can honestly tell you it's defanatly not me lol no idea where this woman posted about her cat but if it's on hear can't u just check what previous post I've made also my username would be different compared to the other lady.My girl is and my boy I was told was but looking at his papers I'm not sure if I've misplaced his pink slip or wasn't given one.my girls breeder is premissions elite I believe and my boys is assaluta exotics in rugby I'll get there paper work back out and I'll pm you them.i would never breed cross breeds and I did want these two to Breed befor but she lost the little that was over a year ago and neither my girl or boy seemed interested again so I thought they would be ok but needless to say it was a mistake yes but was a great one as these little cherubs are to die for


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Seriously? My goodness, what a small world! Yep, definitely got the wrong person, so I'm terribly, terribly sorry, and am grateful you haven't taken offence. Your whole situation sounds like a carbon copy of someone posting on pets4homes tha tI spent ages on the phone with, who subsequently agreed to neuter, then didn't. The Assaluta boy I might have almost used as I tried a couple of my girls with both of his boys but they want off call. Did you get him only recently? I.e about a year ago? Would be good to know if they're on active or not as, if they are, you may be able to register the kittens.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

That's ok everyone makes mistakes,so u tried breeding from where I
Got my boy from? Wow is a small world! I got my boy in 2011 all his brothers and sisters was long hair he was the only short haired lol his mum is jet black so guess that explains why I got a couple of black
Kittens lol how would I go around finding out if he was regestered? Should I phone the breeder or the place that he would of been
Regestered? I took a look on his web page and
It says all his babies are regestered so I might of just misplaced the slip


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

He will be registered as the breeder registers everything, but at 3 he really should have been neutered. It's likely that you won't have the pink slip as he may well have withheld this until proof of neutering was received, same thing with your girl, so unfortunately, they're registered but registered not for breeding. Do you plan to neuter? Have you had these cats PKD tested, or do you have the papers to show they're PKD clear? If not, you will need to have this done.

Can I ask a pointed question? If you're keeping an boy entire at 3 years old and your intention wasn't to breed, why have you not neutered him?


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

My girl is registered and on her paper work it says active but it's just the boy that I'm unsure of. My boy doesn't go anywhere and the only femail he is around is my girl and like I've said for the past year he hasn't been interested in her and vice verser.but now this has happened I admit I was sloppy in getting around to it,it just wasn't a issue until now.hes also started to get extremely vocal so next Friday he's off to get the snip and same as my girl once she has finished nursing


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm glad you're getting them both done at the earliest oppertunity, it really is the best thing for all involved. I couldn't handle the stress of what could happen with mine when they went to new homes so I ended up with 6 cats and they all got the snip as soon as possible!


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

For the worry alone is enough to not let them have anymore lol constantly checking to make sure she ain't squashing them making all doors are shut constantly by the kids so
My boy or my dog don't get In with her lol she's right down under my bed on my side so she's not far from my side.i had to other berthing boxes set up for her but she didn't want either of them lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you still in contact with M from Assaluta? Did you ask for your boy for breeding? And isn't your girl's breeder mentoring you?


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

No not in contact with him anymore I did email him last week but didn't recieve a reply and the girls breeder I havnt heard anything from her since I baught her


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

sammydeea said:


> I got my boy in 2011 all his brothers and sisters was long hair he was the only short haired lol his mum is jet black so guess that explains why I got a couple of black


Black isn't carried, are you sure your boy isn't seal?


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Omg YES! I ment seal not chocolate!! I don't even know why I was thinking chocolate lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I have his contact details if you'd like them.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

I have his email address but he didn't reply.also yeah the mum and dad have paper work for pkd negative


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you PM me his pedigree name and I can help chase M for you? Really think he should know about this. Perhaps he simply hasn't seen your email, but I can give him a call as I have his number.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sammydeea said:


> There is one cream,two black with little ginger eye brows lol and there is two that I'm still unsure they look pure white so would of thought colour point but I'm almost certain my girl isn't a carrier so maybe there just white or a very light cream,my girl is a very proud mummy only left them once to have a drink
> And she's back there hasn't stopped purring once lol there all eating time and poohing looking forward to weighing them tomoz to make sure there all doing well
> View attachment 140975


Looking at all the photos of the kittens I think you have a red boy, a cream boy, two black tortie girls and possibly a pointed kitten, or another cream boy. The photo isn't very clear, the crucial bit is blurry. If it is a colourpoint the colour will start appearing in a few days though a cream-point can be very faintly coloured.

Because mum is red & dad isn't, all girls will be torties and all boys will be read or cream. If she carries colourpoint that will be inherited separately.

PS on looking at the photo again I think you have two torties, a red & two creams. The one you think is a cream looks red to me - he looks the same colour as the red bits on the tortie girls. The creams certainly don't look white, except for the head of one which looks very over-exposed.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Brilliant thanks for taking a look for me,I'll try and get some more pics up clearer ones,the two I thought was white are both looking cream I'm almost certain my girl doesn't have colour point in her,your right around the sexes lol both torties are defanatly girls and the other 3 boys


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

[/ATTACH] this is of the two creams side by side ,there looking a lot more creamy now so I'm ruiling out colour point.the smallest one hear is defanatly the runt only weighs around 60grams hasn't put on but hasn't lost should I be worried? Eating great he's a gready one!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He should start gaining in the next day or so. If he's feeding, and otherwise quiet and content he should be fine. I'd also hesitate to call him a runt. He's the smallest, but if he does well he isn't in my view.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok brilliant  I'll keep weighing him he's quiet but very strong so fingers crossed all the others are doing brilliant and mum is great with them will only leave them when there sleeping


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd be very surprised if your girl has CP in her given her prefix.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I would keep a eye on the little one, just make sure that he is defiantly eating and not being pushed off, I just hand reared a small girl after day 2 as they were pushing her off  Only needed to do it for 9days, she is fine now, nearly 5weeks old! Loves her food lol :laugh:

What breed does this make them if they are seal colour point exotic x Persian?


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi  oh he's defanatly not getting pushed off he seems to be the one that's doing the pushing lol he's constantly on the teat! The read one keeps getting pushed off so I'm making sure everytime I hear them feeding that he gets a nipple (she has 11 of them! Lol) So plenty to go around lol not sure what it makes them but there all beautiful and all have good homes to go to already so won't be far from the family


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If they're short-haire,d they're exotics, if long-haired, then Exotic long-hair.


----------



## sammydeea (Jul 31, 2011)

So not short hairs Persians or long hair Persians? Cool cheers


----------

